# DirectX 11 FTW



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir gestern ein Herz gefaßt und WoW auf DirectX 11 umgestellt - und das ist der Hammer! Nicht nur das die Beleuchtung besser aussieht und die Texturen etwas schärfer sind - *DirectX 11 ist DEUTLICH SCHNELLER!* In Dalaran z.B. geht es jetzt mit 35-45 fps ab statt mit 20-35, und der Input Lag hat deutlich abgenommen, mein Char reagiert deutlich flockiger auf die Maus. Unglaublich, aber wahr! Und das das Wasser jetzt richtig klasse aussieht, ahntet ihr bestimmt schon.

Also, wenn ihr eine GraKa habt die DX 11 kann, 

SET gxApi "D3D11"

in die config.wtf einfügen und ab geht die Luzi!


----------



## AjaxXx (27. Oktober 2010)

Screenshots plz :X


----------



## Verkas (27. Oktober 2010)

hmm.. ich hatte das auch schon versucht. Sieht wirklich besser aus. Aber als sich dann so sonderbare horizontale kleine Streifen/Balken von oben nach unten durch das bild geschoben haben (nicht nur duch das WOW-Fenster sondern auch darüber hinaus auf dem ganzen TFT), hab ich´s wieder rausgenommen...


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Screenshots wovon? Kann jeder ruckzuck selbst ausprobieren, wenn er DirectX 11 fähige Hardware hat (ATi 5000er und NVidia 400er Graphikkarten-Reihen). Geht hier nicht um die Optik (obwohl die Verbesserungen nett sind), sondern um den Speed. Und den muß man selbst ausprobieren um es zu glauben, ehrlich. 

@Verkas, klingt nach veraltetem Graphikkartentreiber oder einem Defekt der Graphikkarte.


----------



## Verkas (27. Oktober 2010)

ok... check ich heute abend mal den treiber...
Hoffe nicht das die Graka was hat... Ist ja erst n halbes jahr alt...


----------



## Klos1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Funktionierte bei mir leider überhaupt nicht. Weder über eine Verknüpfung noch über die Config. Das Wasser war nach wie vor das selbe.


----------



## Maradil (27. Oktober 2010)

kurze noobige Frage, da ich grad nich am Spiel sitze... muss ich dazu einfach nur DirectX 11 installieren oder auch im Spiel was umstellen ?

Danke schonmal ^^

Edit: das wasser sieht bei mir auch schon neu aus, is bei mir dann schon auf directx 11 umgestellt ? ^^


----------



## AjaxXx (27. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Screenshots wovon? Kann jeder ruckzuck selbst ausprobieren, wenn er DirectX 11 fähige Hardware hat (ATi 5000er und NVidia 400er Graphikkarten-Reihen). Geht hier nicht um die Optik (obwohl die Verbesserungen nett sind), sondern um den Speed. Und den muß man selbst ausprobieren um es zu glauben, ehrlich.
> 
> @Verkas, klingt nach veraltetem Graphikkartentreiber oder einem Defekt der Graphikkarte.




DirectX ist eine Windowstechnologie und da ich einen Mac habe läuft da nur OpenGL.

Deswegen Screenshot bitte


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Maradil schrieb:


> kurze noobige Frage, da ich grad nich am Spiel sitze... muss ich dazu einfach nur DirectX 11 installieren oder auch im Spiel was umstellen ?


Du mußt Windows 7 haben (da ist DirectX 11 mit drin). Und dann mußt Du wie in meinem Originalpost beschrieben die dort erwähnte Zeile in die Datei config.wtf einfügen, die Du im WTF Ordner um WoW Verzeichnis findes. Vorher von der Datei ein Backup machen!


Die Datei mußt Du mit Notepad (auch in Windows enthalten) öffnen. Zum Öffnen einfach auch die Datei doppelklicken. Wenn Windows Dich fragt, mit welchem Programm geöffnet werden soll, bitte Notepad wählen.


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Maradil schrieb:


> Edit: das wasser sieht bei mir auch schon neu aus, is bei mir dann schon auf directx 11 umgestellt ? ^^


Nein, das hat Blizzard generell überarbeitet, und so sieht es auch unter DirectX 9 besser aus - aber mit DirectX noch besser


----------



## Maradil (27. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du mußt Windows 7 haben (da ist DirectX 11 mit drin). Und dann mußt Du wie in meinem Originalpost beschrieben die dort erwähnte Zeile in die Datei config.wtf einfügen, die Du im WTF Ordner um WoW Verzeichnis findes. Vorher von der Datei ein Backup machen!
> 
> 
> Die Datei mußt Du mit Notepad (auch in Windows enthalten) öffnen. Zum Öffnen einfach auch die Datei doppelklicken. Wenn Windows Dich fragt, mit welchem Programm geöffnet werden soll, bitte Notepad wählen.



Ah super, gut, Win7 hab ich, und die config.wtf krieg ich auchnoch geändert. Feine Sache, teste ich nachher gleich mal aus, Danke vielmals :-)


----------



## Maradil (27. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein, das hat Blizzard generell überarbeitet, und so sieht es auch unter DirectX 9 besser aus - aber mit DirectX noch besser



noch besser ? goil


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Bitte achte darauf, das Deine Graphikkarte das auch unterstützt! Sonst gibt es entweder keinen Effekt oder sogar einen Crash.

@AjaXx: Mensch, was machst Du als Maccie in einem DirectX Thread? Geht Dich nix an


----------



## Ysoraz (27. Oktober 2010)

Kurze Frage,es heißt oben dass ich nur Windows 7 besitzen muss, und diese Zeile in meine Config Datei einfügen muss.Nun zur Frage:Ich habe ne ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, unterstützt diese Grafikkarte Directx11? Muss ich noch etwas anderes herunterladen oder Installieren, oder bräuchte ich da sowieso ne neuere Graka?


----------



## Maradil (27. Oktober 2010)

Hm, hab ne ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 1024MB, sollte dann doch klappen doer ?


----------



## X-eln (27. Oktober 2010)

bei mir kein unterschied zu vorher^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2010)

@Ysoraz: Nein, die ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 bietet nur max. DirectX 10.1

@Maradil: Ja, deine kann DirectX 11


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Nun zur Frage:Ich habe ne ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, unterstützt diese Grafikkarte Directx11? Muss ich noch etwas anderes herunterladen oder Installieren, oder bräuchte ich da sowieso ne neuere Graka?


Nein, nein und ja 

Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb: ATi 5000+ oder NVidia 400+ und Windows 7 sind Voraussetzung. Die Zeile muß exakt so in die config.wtf, die ihrerseits NUR mit Notepad bearbeitet werden darf. Und dann muß natürlich WoW neu gestartet werden, WoW liest diese Datei nur beim Start einmal ein.

@ X-eln: hast Du das alles genau so?


----------



## Khalinor (27. Oktober 2010)

Man kann die Änderung auch wunderbar mit dem hier bei Buffed angebotenen Addon TweakWoW durchführen ohne selbst an der config.wtf rumpfuschen zu müssen. 

Sind auch noch einige andere sehr sinnvolle Einstellungen möglich: maximale Sichtweite, Vergrößerung des Rauszoomens, Einstellung der Anzahl der CPU-Kerne ... usw.

http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/4926/TweakWoW


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habe eine ATI Radeon HD 4570 mit 512MB

klappt das mit dx11wenn ja 
wie ich kenn mich nich aus wo ich was machen muss


----------



## Sabrina1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Huhu.du hattest nicht zufälligerweise erwähnt das weitere Voraussetzung ein Windows 7 Betriebssystem ist oder?
Ahh gerade gesehen sorry ,hättest aber auch im eröffnungs- post gleich reinschreiben sollen

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Nightfox (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> ich habe eine ATI Radeon HD 4570 mit 512MB
> 
> klappt das mit dx11wenn ja
> wie ich kenn mich nich aus wo ich was machen muss



Nein, DirectX 11 geht nur mit Windows 7 und einer geeigneten Grafikkarte
Geeignete Grafikkarten sind von ATI die 5000er und die 6000er Serie oder von Nvidia die 400er-Serie


----------



## Khalinor (27. Oktober 2010)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Huhu.du hattest nicht zufälligerweise erwähnt das weitere Voraussetzung ein Windows 7 Betriebssystem ist oder?
> 
> Grüße Sabrina



Windows 7 oder Vista für DX11


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

jaich hab die windows 7	64bit version 

also packt meine grafikkarte das nich?


----------



## Leviathan666 (27. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:
			
		

> Du mußt Windows 7 haben (da ist DirectX 11 mit drin).




*



			DirectX 11 für Windows Vista erschienen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Microsoft hat DirectX 11 nun auch für Windows Vista zum Download freigegeben.




http://www.pcwelt.de...nen-422866.html


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> jaich hab die windows 7	64bit version
> 
> also packt meine grafikkarte das nich?



Nein deine Graka kann kein DX11


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

hmmaber die frage ist ja ob meine karte des unterstützt ati radeon hd 4570 	512mb

weil wenn ich zb strand der uralten bin dann verieht es die palem voll arg und sowas über den monitor


----------



## Khalinor (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> hmmaber die frage ist ja ob meine karte des unterstützt ati radeon hd 4570 	512mb
> 
> weil wenn ich zb strand der uralten bin dann verieht es die palem voll arg und sowas über den monitor




Wie viele "neins" brauchst du? Hier haben schon diverse Leute gesagt, dass deine Karte es nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

ich hab nen laptop 
wisst ihr was ich da machen könnte damit ich trotzdem gut spielen kann ohne solche bugs wie das sich bäume verziehen und sowas weil es ist echt nervig so zu spielen
aber ich kenn mich damit nich aus mit den eingestelle


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2010)

Und nochmal: Die ATI 5000er  / 6000er-Reihen und die Nvidia 400er-Reihen können DX11.


----------



## Raitachi (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habe ne ati Hd 5870 mit neuesten treibern und soabld ich das in der config änder sind alle anderen chars bis auf meinen schwarz
als wären sie so schattenwesen... weiß einer woran das liegt?


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2010)

@alle ATI 4xxx-Besitzer

Boah ist das so schwer? NEIN, deine Grafikkarte unterstützt DX11 NICHT!


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

alter sei doch ruhig ich rede davon was man da machen kann wenn man laptop hat und das problem weil mal schnell karte wechseln is nich drinn 

also irg ne möglichkeit muss es ja geben


----------



## Serodian (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> ich hab nen laptop
> wisst ihr was ich da machen könnte damit ich trotzdem gut spielen kann ohne solche bugs wie das sich bäume verziehen und sowas weil es ist echt nervig so zu spielen
> aber ich kenn mich damit nich aus mit den eingestelle



Details runter oder neues Notebook, da du bei Notebooks kaum Komponenten austauschen kannst.


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

details hab ich schon ganz unten und neues kaufen is mir echt zu teuer 

des hauptproblem is wenn ich halt irg wo bin wo viele bäume oder so sind dann verzieht es sie quer über den monitor so wie ein strich und dann seh ich gar nihts mehr ich hab schon alle einstellungen durhc aber bin nich schlauer als vorher


----------



## Pro328 (27. Oktober 2010)

Oh danke für die erklärung wo man die config.wtf findet --.-


----------



## Serodian (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> details hab ich schon ganz unten und neues kaufen is mir echt zu teuer
> 
> des hauptproblem is wenn ich halt irg wo bin wo viele bäume oder so sind dann verzieht es sie quer über den monitor so wie ein strich und dann seh ich gar nihts mehr ich hab schon alle einstellungen durhc aber bin nich schlauer als vorher



ich nehme nicht an, dass ein Treiberupdate das Problem behebt, was wiederum bedeutet, dass du an nem neuen Rechner nich vorbeikommst.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2010)

Pro328 schrieb:


> Oh danke für die erklärung wo man die config.wtf findet --.-


Na wo wird die config-Datei für WoW wohl sein? Im Ordner deines Finanzbuchhaltungsprogrammes sicherlich nicht... 

Im WoW-Verzeichnis natürlich. 

Wobei ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen würde an ihr rumzufingern wenn man relativ unsicher im Umgang damit ist. Mach auf jeden Fall eine Sicherheitskopie von der Datei.


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

also wie gesagt neues notebook is mir echt zu teuer meiner is erst 6monate alt
hmm weis echt nich was ich machen soll


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> also wie gesagt neues notebook is mir echt zu teuer meiner is erst 6monate alt
> hmm weis echt nich was ich machen soll


Hast du nur den Schieberegler für die Details runtergedreht oder auch das ein oder andere Häkchen (Schatten, Anti-Alising und was es da sonst noch gibt) entfernt?


----------



## sc00p (27. Oktober 2010)

Kann man in der CFG evtl auch andere Sachen umstellen? 

Das hört sich z.b. sehr intressant an:

SET gxFixLag "0"


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

ja hab ich alles gemacht so damit es auf ganz niedirgen anforderungen läuft hab auch viele fps 30-40 aber wiegesagt die gegenstände die es verzieht die sind mir ein dorn im auge 
weil des hab ich auch arathibecken kriegshymen, tausendwinter, fast üebralle


----------



## Arino (27. Oktober 2010)

wenn jemand vergleichsbilder hat, wäre ich auch gern daran interessiert =) 
habe in der cfg dx11 eingestellt jedoch sehe ich keinen unterschied.. zumindest nicht vom grafischen her =)
hab eine gtx 460 und windows 7 =) daran wirds nicht hapern


----------



## sK4r4 (27. Oktober 2010)

große grafische veränderung kann ich auch nicht feststellen, jedoch aber eine klare fps steigerung


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

denkst du das sie es vllt noch rausbringen wiel mir jetzt vorschnell nen neuen laptop kaufen is schwachsin nur wegen wow


----------



## asum (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> denkst du das sie es vllt noch rausbringen wiel mir jetzt vorschnell nen neuen laptop kaufen is schwachsin nur wegen wow





dein laptop ist halt eben zu schwach und wenn du wow ohne probleme zocken willst, musst du dir halt einen neuen kaufen.


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

naja wow hat eig voll niedrige anforderungen und wegendem spiel kauf ihc mir keinen cod kann ich auf dem lapi auch spilen obwohl cod viel höhere anforderungen hat als wow irg wie schwachsinnig


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

ich konnte es bisher tadelos zocken ohne ruckeln ohne alles seit dem patch hackts überall


----------



## asum (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> ich konnte es bisher tadelos zocken ohne ruckeln ohne alles seit dem patch hackts überall





dann warte noch etwas, es kann sein dass vielleicht noch ein kleiner patch kommt der die performance verbessert.
wenn vor dem patch funktioniert hat, sollts eigentlich danach auch gehen


----------



## Tharinn (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> jaich hab die windows 7	64bit version
> 
> also packt meine grafikkarte das nich?



Ne ATI der 4000er Reihe kann maximal DX10.1, DX11 geht erst ab der AT! 5000er-Reihe. Wie oft muss man dir das noch erklären?

Allerdings wundern mich deine Probleme mit der 4570er Karte - so schlecht ist die in keinem Fall, das Fehler wie die von dir beschriebenen auftauchen sollten. Entweder dein Grafiktreiber ist aus der Steinzeit, oder die restlichen Komponenten deines Laptops sind die Bremser. Ich konnte WoW damals mit einem 2600er Athlon und einem GB Ram und einer 256 MB ATI-Karte von 2003 (weiß den Namen nicht mehr ...) ohne Probleme und erst recht nicht mit solchen schlimmen Fehlern wie du sie beschreibst spielen.


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

ok werd ich mal machen weil ich will auch nem monat vor der erweiterung nix überstürzen ich warte mal ab

danke schön asum


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

da ich dx11 nich kann hab ich schon verstanden kp wie oft du mir desnoch sagen willst

von den treibern auch ok die sind ncohnich so alt vllt 3monate oder so ich weis ja auch nich wieso des so spinnt


----------



## Neitras (27. Oktober 2010)

vilt ist deine graka auch kaputt wenn du den laptop noch nicht lange hast würde ich ihn umtauschen


----------



## Captain Jack (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habe ne NVIDIA GeForce G210 und weiß nit ob DX11 geht


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

wenn sie kaputt wäre dann würd doch eig gar nix mehr funken oder?


Pve zb icc oder so da hab ich die probleme nich

und wenn ich kopflosen reiter mafhen bekomme ich immer einen dc immer oder er hängt isch auf


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> ich konnte es bisher tadelos zocken ohne ruckeln ohne alles seit dem patch hackts überall



Geht mir haargenau so. Ich habe ne HD 4870 mit 1GB und kann z.Z. trotzdem nur maximal mittlere Einstellungen wählen - vorher konnte ich auf Ultraeinstellungen in 25er Raids gehen und hatte trotzdem noch 30fps beim Trashbombardement. Hatte gestern im ICC 10er (mit der Betonung auf 10er!!) beim LK Encounter sagenhafte 4 (in Worten: vier!) fps. Da hätte ich am liebsten meinen Rechner mit Thermit angezündet und versucht ihn mit Salzsäure löschen.
Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich bis zum Cata Release mein Abo nich mehr verlängern. Und danna cuh nur wieder aufnehmen, wenn allgemein verlautet wurde, daß Cata gut läuft..


----------



## Serodian (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> von den treibern auch ok die sind ncohnich so alt vllt 3monate oder so ich weis ja auch nich wieso des so spinnt



3 Monate is an sich relativ alt. Allerdings glaube ich eher, dass du auf ein vermeintliches "schnäppchen" reingefallen bist bzw. dir nicht klar war dass das ding für heimanwendungen gedacht ist. bzw sein könnte. ich kenn mich ati zu wenig aus um sagen zu können ob deine karte passt oder nicht. CoD hat nich annähernd mit so vielen, häufig sinnlosen, durch viele addons verursachten, berechnungen zu kämpfen^^ allerdings hat das alles nichts mit der verzerrung der texturen zu tun, das ist schlichtweg ein anzeigefehler und einmal einschicken würde nicht schaden.


Edit: Kaputt ist vllt falsch ausgedrückt, sie kann auch einfach nur ne macke haben und sie läuft trotzdem weiter.


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

naja schnäpchen würdeich nich sagen und auch nich für heimanwendungenich hab denen gesagt ich will nen lappi zum spielen wow und cod vorallem und wo man auch mal gemütlich nen film anschauen oder chatten kann so resultat 699euro weg für nen lappi der schlichtes billiges wow nich packt


----------



## lord just (27. Oktober 2010)

also die performance unter der dx11 api ist genrell schneller und die kann man auch nutzen, wenn man kein dx11 installiert hat oder auch wenn man keine dx11 karte hat. einziger nachteil bei fehlendem dx11 bzw. karte ist, dass das wasser komplett verschwindet (auf hoch sollte man es eigentlich sehen können, aber ist dann auch weg) ausser man stellt das flüssigkeitsdetail auf niedrig oder hoch (dann hat man das alte wasser).

um die api zu aktivieren kann man entweder die config.wtf modifizieren, eine verknüpfung zur wow.exe erstellen und da nen zusatz hinten dran stellen oder aber ingame per consolenbefehl (/console set gxApi d3d11) und neustart des spiels aktivieren. ob es mittlerweile über tweak-wow geht weiß ich nicht aber die letzte version die genutzt hatte hat immer nur einen absturz verursacht.

und wenn man dann eine dx11 karte hat, dx11 installiert hat (vista oder win7 sind hier vorraussetzung) und die dx11 api aktiviert hat, dann hat man einfach nur echtzeitreflektionen im wasser (flüssigkeitsdetail auf ultra stellen) und mehr nicht. an der beleuchtung usw. wird nix geändert sondern einfach nur am wasser und das die engine mehr auf die grafikkarte auslagert als auf die cpu und somit die performance im allgeimenen verbessert.

wer also das neue wasser nicht braucht und eine bessere performance haben will, der sollte auf jeden fall die dx11 api aktivieren.


----------



## Tharinn (27. Oktober 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> ich habe ne NVIDIA GeForce G210 und weiß nit ob DX11 geht



Geht leider nicht. Erst ab der GeForce 450 gts läuft DX11 ...


----------



## Parasîte1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja Dadru, du hast gerade weil dein Lappy nur 6 Monate alt ist noch immer Gewährleistung/Garantie. Weiss des nich so genau wie sich das schimpft, bin aber auch kein BWLer.

Einschicken, bzw falls er bei Media Markt, Saturn, Promarkt oder wasweissich gekauft wurde (Schande in dem Fall über dich!) hinfahren und dort abgeben mit der Vermutung dass die Grafikkarte Defekte aufweist.

Entweder sie lassen ihn reparieren oder geben dir einen neuen. Vorher Daten natürlich sichern auf eine Externe Platte oder wasweissich..

Jedenfalls hören sich deine Grafikfehler extrem nach kaputter GraKa oder fehlerhaften (installierten) Treibern an.


GL und so.. Was anderes kannst du wenn du dich selbst mit der Materie nicht auskennst leider nicht machen..


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2010)

@Captain Jack:

Nein, DX11 wird von Nvidia erst ab der 400er-Generation unterstützt. Stand aber schon mind. 3x hier im Thread


----------



## Serodian (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> naja schnäpchen würdeich nich sagen und auch nich für heimanwendungenich hab denen gesagt ich will nen lappi zum spielen wow und cod vorallem und wo man auch mal gemütlich nen film anschauen oder chatten kann so resultat 699euro weg für nen lappi der schlichtes billiges wow nich packt



für 699 sollte der easy going alles darstellen können.



Parasîte schrieb:


> Ja Dadru, du hast gerade weil dein Lappy nur 6 Monate alt ist noch immer Gewährleistung/Garantie. Weiss des nich so genau wie sich das schimpft, bin aber auch kein BWLer.
> Einschicken, bzw falls er bei Media Markt, Saturn, Promarkt oder wasweissich gekauft wurde (Schande in dem Fall über dich!) hinfahren und dort abgeben mit der Vermutung dass die Grafikkarte Defekte aufweist.




Mehr wirst du wirklich nicht tun können und ich kann dir das auch nur ans herz legen. Neue Treiber ruff und wenns nicht geht einschicken bzw zum händler. garantie haste mit sicherheit noch AUSSER du hast ihn mal aufgemacht und dran rumgeeumelt was ich dir nich geraten haben will  Beim Erlöschen von Garantien sind die Firmen nämlich meist die ersten die was finden.


----------



## lord just (27. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> wenn sie kaputt wäre dann würd doch eig gar nix mehr funken oder?
> 
> 
> Pve zb icc oder so da hab ich die probleme nich
> ...



also das mit dem kopflosen reiter war ein bug und wurde heute mit nem minipatch behoben. dann zur performance. ist die auch so schlecht, wenn du ohne add-ons spielst? wenn du z.b. veraltete add-ons drauf hast, kann es durchaus sein, dass du ne schlechte performance hast. bei mir lag es z.b. an nem veralteten atlas und hatte so maximal 20fps aber nachdem ich die add-ons geupdated hab läuft es ohne probleme.

ansonsten ist das alte ultra mit dem neuen nicht zu vergleichen. so wurde z.b. die sichtweite erhöht, die ganzen details auf dem boden erhöht (gras, steine usw), das neue wasser, neue beleuchtung und und und. kann also durchaus sein, dass wenn man vorher gut auf ultra spielen konnte dann jetzt nur noch auf hoch oder mittel spielen kann.


----------



## heiduei (27. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Screenshots wovon? Kann jeder ruckzuck selbst ausprobieren, wenn er DirectX 11 fähige Hardware hat (ATi 5000er und NVidia 400er Graphikkarten-Reihen). Geht hier nicht um die Optik (obwohl die Verbesserungen nett sind), sondern um den Speed. Und den muß man selbst ausprobieren um es zu glauben, ehrlich.
> 
> @Verkas, klingt nach veraltetem Graphikkartentreiber oder einem Defekt der Graphikkarte.



und man braucht lose vista/7 ...


----------



## WackoJacko (27. Oktober 2010)

Habe eine ATI Radeon 1650 Series.

Unterstützt meine DX11?


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

sK4r4 schrieb:


> große grafische veränderung kann ich auch nicht feststellen, jedoch aber eine klare fps steigerung


Und genau das habe ich versprochen. Die optischen Verbesserungen sind minimal, aber die FPS steigen erheblich: in Dalaran geht jetzt alles flotter.


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Unterstützt meine DX11?


Das wurde im Thread jetzt sieben- oder achtmal erklärt. Vielleicht liest Du ihn mal?


----------



## AjaxXx (27. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> @AjaXx: Mensch, was machst Du als Maccie in einem DirectX Thread? Geht Dich nix an



=(((


----------



## Zossy85 (27. Oktober 2010)

An den Thread Ersteller...

Hast du mit aktiviertem DX11 Echtzeitreflektionen auf dem Wasser?

Also ich habe trotz DX11 Grafikkarte keine Änderungen am Wasser.... das Spiel läuft flüssiger und das wars und als der Patch erschienen ist hab ich auch einen BluePost im Blizz Forum gelesen, dass es keinen optischen unterschied macht.

hier der Link http://forums.wow-eu...870053524&sid=3

Zitat: "Wir haben zudem einen experimentellen Support für Grafikkarten und System die DirectX 11 unterstützen hinzugefügt, *was keine visuelle Verbesserung zu DirectX 9.0c bietet *, jedoch sollte dies eine bessere Performance bieten und in manchen Fällen auch eine besser Optimierung der Speicherverwaltung. "

Also entweder wurde dies schon wieder geändert oder jemand bildet sich hier ein etwas zu sehen was garnicht existiert


----------



## Parabella (27. Oktober 2010)

Huhu

ich habe eine _ATI Radeon HD 5870_ und in der conig.wtf das DX11 dingends eingestellt aber drotsdem fehlen mir auf dem wasser die reflexionen ,
_ich denke ich habe die aktuellen treiber meiner graka und DX11 auch da ich ja Win7 benutze.

kann es evt. damitt zutun haben das ich meinen bildschirm "nur" über DVI und nicht über HDMI angeschlossen habe ?

falls ich zum thema treiber absulut falsch liegen sollte  , kann mir wer den link zu dem aktuellsten treiber plz geben ?


danke schonmal

Grüsse
Parabella
_


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2010)

Ach wirklich, eine neuere DX Version bringt mehr FPS? Ist ja was ganz Neues!


----------



## Creeb (27. Oktober 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Habe eine ATI Radeon 1650 Series.
> 
> Unterstützt meine DX11?



Klingt schon fast nach Troll aber auch nur Fast.

Für die Teile der Forennutzer denen das selektive Wahrnehmen anderer Beitrage außer des eigenen nicht möglich ist.






Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein, nein und ja
> 
> Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb: ATi 5000+ oder NVidia 400+ und Windows 7 sind Voraussetzung. Die Zeile muß exakt so in die config.wtf, die ihrerseits NUR mit Notepad bearbeitet werden darf. Und dann muß natürlich WoW neu gestartet werden, WoW liest diese Datei nur beim Start einmal ein.
> 
> @ X-eln: hast Du das alles genau so?






Nightfox schrieb:


> Nein, DirectX 11 geht nur mit Windows 7 und einer geeigneten Grafikkarte
> Geeignete Grafikkarten sind von ATI die 5000er und die 6000er Serie oder von Nvidia die 400er-Serie






kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Die ATI 5000er / 6000er-Reihen und die Nvidia 400er-Reihen können DX11.






Tharinn schrieb:


> Ne ATI der 4000er Reihe kann maximal DX10.1, DX11 geht erst ab der AT! 5000er-Reihe. Wie oft muss man dir das noch erklären?
> 
> Allerdings wundern mich deine Probleme mit der 4570er Karte - so schlecht ist die in keinem Fall, das Fehler wie die von dir beschriebenen auftauchen sollten. Entweder dein Grafiktreiber ist aus der Steinzeit, oder die restlichen Komponenten deines Laptops sind die Bremser. Ich konnte WoW damals mit einem 2600er Athlon und einem GB Ram und einer 256 MB ATI-Karte von 2003 (weiß den Namen nicht mehr ...) ohne Probleme und erst recht nicht mit solchen schlimmen Fehlern wie du sie beschreibst spielen.






kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Captain Jack:
> 
> Nein, DX11 wird von Nvidia erst ab der 400er-Generation unterstützt. Stand aber schon mind. 3x hier im Thread


----------



## Zossy85 (27. Oktober 2010)

Weil es meines wissens nach noch keine Echtzeitreflektionen gibt.

Es wird nur die Umgebung gespiegelt und dies funktioniert auch ohne DX11


----------



## Arino (27. Oktober 2010)

das hier manche leute fragen ob ihre graka dx 11 unterstützt nervt und is sicher nicht im sinne des themas.. wer das glück hat den namen seiner grafikkarte zu wissen, der kann sich unter www.gidf.de hilfe suchen 

und im allgemeinen hilft auch zu wissen.. wenn man keine grafikkarte hat die der ati 5000er ++ serie enspringt oder einer nvidia 400er serie.. der hat pech in sachen dx11 unterstüzung per graka


----------



## domi3344 (27. Oktober 2010)

Parabella schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> ich habe eine _ATI Radeon HD 5870_ und in der conig.wtf das DX11 dingends eingestellt aber drotsdem fehlen mir auf dem wasser die reflexionen ,
> _ich denke ich habe die aktuellen treiber meiner graka und DX11 auch da ich ja Win7 benutze.
> ...


Keine Ahnung warum, aber es gibt eigentlich gar keine Echtzeitreflexionen.
Das wurde ja auch schon in nem Bluepost gesagt, das einzige was sich ändert ist dass man mehr fps bekommt.
Vielleicht kommen die neuen Reflexionen erst mit Cataclysm.


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ach wirklich, eine neuere DX Version bringt mehr FPS? Ist ja was ganz Neues!


Tja, das hatte mich auch verblüfft und deswegen eben habe ich diesen Thread erstellt. Gratis mehr FPS - wenn das nichts ist! Und es klappt!


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2010)

War eher Sarkastisch gemeint. Bessere DX Version bringt immer mehr Performance, Ausnahmen bilden Spiele, die die neuen Effekte der jeweiligen Versionen zu stark beanspruchen. Aber da WoW garkeine Effekte beansprucht ist es ne klare Steigerung.


----------



## -T- (27. Oktober 2010)

Khalinor schrieb:


> Man kann die Änderung auch wunderbar mit dem hier bei Buffed angebotenen Addon TweakWoW durchführen ohne selbst an der config.wtf rumpfuschen zu müssen.
> 
> Sind auch noch einige andere sehr sinnvolle Einstellungen möglich: maximale Sichtweite, Vergrößerung des Rauszoomens, Einstellung der Anzahl der CPU-Kerne ... usw.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...s/4926/TweakWoW



ach is ja doch gepatcht auf 4.0.x
manchmal hilfts die patchnotes zu lesen und nicht nur aufs update-datum zu gucken ^^

was ganz andres:
ich hab jetzt mal auf dx11 umgestellt bei mir.
schaut echt dufte aus, nur hab ich ein echt nerviges problem: keine wasseroberfläche.
ich zock mit allen grafik settings auf maximum, hab bei full hd auflösung selten unter 30fps (auch in dala) aber folgende oberflächendarstellung beim wasser:
niedrig: wie vor 4.0.1
mittel: einfach nur ne transparente textur, ähnlich dem anblick wenn man unterwasser ist, aber keine effekte drauf
hoch + ultra: nichts, als wär kein wasser da, bis ich eben unter wasser bin, da ist wieder alles normal.

hat das noch wer oder jemand ne idee wodran es liegen kann?


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

-T- schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt mal auf dx11 umgestellt bei mir.
> schaut echt dufte aus, nur hab ich ein echt nerviges problem: keine wasseroberfläche.
> ich zock mit allen grafik settings auf maximum, hab bei full hd auflösung selten unter 30fps (auch in dala) aber folgende oberflächendarstellung beim wasser:
> niedrig: wie vor 4.0.1



Deine Graphikkarte kann kein DirectX 11.


----------



## Serodian (27. Oktober 2010)

-T- schrieb:


> ach is ja doch gepatcht auf 4.0.x
> manchmal hilfts die patchnotes zu lesen und nicht nur aufs update-datum zu gucken ^^
> 
> was ganz andres:
> ...



Wurde schon erklärt. Die höherwertigen DX11 Wassertexturen gibt es nicht, deshalb siehst du sie auch nicht.bzw wie mein vorposter sagte: es kann auch sein dass deine graka das nich kann^^


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Die höherwertigen DX11 Wassertexturen gibt es nicht, deshalb siehst du sie auch nicht.bzw wie mein vorposter sagte: es kann auch sein dass deine graka das nich kann^^



Dochdoch. die gibt es, meine ATi 5870 zeigt die problemlos. Seine GraKa aber nicht


----------



## Serodian (27. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Dochdoch. die gibt es, meine ATi 5870 zeigt die problemlos. Seine GraKa aber nicht



dann isses der zweite punkt den ich nannte


----------



## Verkas (27. Oktober 2010)

bin dafür, das wenn jmd. meint es geht was nicht, erstma prüfen, ob die Graka DX11 unterstützt.
Vielleicht auch ma alles lesen und gut.


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Verkas schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ma alles lesen und gut.


Das würde zwar funktionieren, aber das wäre ja zu einfach, nicht wahr?


----------



## Dadru (27. Oktober 2010)

das is mir alles klar aber ihc habe diesse probleme habe ich nur im pvp mit dem verziehen der grafik
im pve raids und inis habei ch es hingegen nich


----------



## Kotnik (27. Oktober 2010)

Wenn jemand zweimal schreibt: Man brauch ne HD5XXX-Graka...
Was genau veranlasst einen dann zur Frage: "UNd was is mit HD 4570?"
Antwort: Nein, und auch mit keiner anderen ATI-Graka, die nicht den oben mehrfach genannten Anforderungen entspricht....oO
Sinnerfassendes Lesen ftw


----------



## teroa (27. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern ein Herz gefaßt und WoW auf DirectX 11 umgestellt - und das ist der Hammer! Nicht nur das die Beleuchtung besser aussieht und die Texturen etwas schärfer sind - *DirectX 11 ist DEUTLICH SCHNELLER!* In Dalaran z.B. geht es jetzt mit 35-45 fps ab statt mit 20-35, und der Input Lag hat deutlich abgenommen, mein Char reagiert deutlich flockiger auf die Maus. Unglaublich, aber wahr! Und das das Wasser jetzt richtig klasse aussieht, ahntet ihr bestimmt schon.
> 
> Also, wenn ihr eine GraKa habt die DX 11 kann,
> 
> ...




da muss ich dich entäuschen das einzige was dx macht ist leicht verbesserte performence (mehr fps)und die echtzeitspiegelung im wasser das wars auch schon...
es sind weder texturen schärfer noch ist die beleuchtung besser...


----------



## Zossy85 (28. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> da muss ich dich entäuschen das einzige was dx macht ist leicht verbesserte performence (mehr fps)und die echtzeitspiegelung im wasser das wars auch schon...
> es sind weder texturen schärfer noch ist die beleuchtung besser...



Tja und die Echtzeitspiegelungen gibt es noch nicht mit dem Patch.... diese erscheinen erst mit Cata bzw. Patch 4.0.3
Es gibt zwar neues Wasser und in diesem wird auch die Umgebung gespiegelt aber nicht der Charakter und genau das meint man mit Echtzeitspiegelungen und die gibt es noch nicht.

DX 11 bringt nur verbesserte Performance und hat keine OPTISCHEN VERBESSERUNGEN zu bieten...steht auch eindeutig als BLUEPOST im Blizzard Forum im "Patch 4.0.1" Thread!

Jeder der optische Verbesserungen sieht bildet sich diese nur ein.

Natürlich ist die steigerung von ruckeligen 25 FPS zu mehr oder weniger"flüssigen" 35 FPS eine steigerung die Jeder bemerkt und dies kann auch dazu führen, dass man die Grafik allgemein als besser empfindet...

Nennt sich wohl Placebo-Effekt.... man will eine Verbesserung haben und bildet sich ein diese auch zu sehen.... obwohl es natürlich keine gibt.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> DX 11 bringt nur verbesserte Performance


"Nur", soso. Da kriegt man 10-30 gratis FPS und er sagt "nur"! Und ob es optische verbesserungen gibt mag jeder selbst entscheiden - bei mir (5870 mit Catalyst 10.7a) sind die Texturen nachweislich schärfer und indirektes Licht wirft jetzt weiche Schatten. Wahr ist nämlich, das zwar Blizzard nichts an der Graphik geschraubt hat, wahr ist aber auch, das DirectX 11 für einige Dinge verbesserte Algorithmen benutzt, wenn der Treiber das unterstützt. Mit Placebo-Effekt hat das NICHTS zu tun.


----------



## Lucazz (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin von der neuen Grafikeinstellung seitens WoW noch etwas überfordert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Einstellungen an meine Grafikkartenleistung anzupassen? Ansonsten hat ja jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für die Nvidia GeForce 8500GT. Würd mich über hilfreiche Antworten freuen. Ich denke mal, dass der Prozessor ebenfalls relevant ist, oder? (AMD Athlon II X2 250) Habe nur keinen Plan, was der kann, und ob ich den ersetzen sollte usw.


----------



## Freakypriest (28. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich gibt es eine Optische verbesserung, FPS jenseits der 30 verbessern zwar nicht mehr den Bewegungsablauf wie ja bekannt ist aber die Qualität verbessert sich optisch.
Das liegt zwar im Auge des betrachters aber seitdem ich umgestellt habe sieht die Welt irgendwie besser aus bzw stimmiger. 

@  Lucazz

Leider nicht viel bei der Grafikkarte. Allerdings ist die CPU/Graka kombination in ordnung da sollte sich nichts gegenseitig ausbremsen. Ich vermute du meinst das Problem bei den großen Karten wo ein schwacher CPU die Grafikkarte ausbremsen kann.

Wenn du überlegst dir eine GTX460 oder Radon 58xx zu zulegen dann hast du recht das ein leistungstärkerer Prozessor die bessere wahl ist.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens Freakypriest: wenn man mehr als 30 FPS hat treffen einen Framerate-Einbrüche wie in Dalaran weit weniger hart. Wenn Du in Dalaran sagen wir 25 FPS verlierst hast Du mit normalen 30 FPS dann eine Diashow von 5 FPS, hattest Du vorher 60, sinds immer noch 35.


----------



## JGPliskin (28. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> naja schnäpchen würdeich nich sagen und auch nich für heimanwendungenich hab denen gesagt ich will nen lappi zum spielen wow und cod vorallem und wo man auch mal gemütlich nen film anschauen oder chatten kann so resultat 699euro weg für nen lappi der schlichtes billiges wow nich packt




Dadru, schonmal porbiert wenn dieses Flimmern kommt, V-Sync anzumachen?
Das passt die Bildwiederholfrequenz deinen FPS an, heißt der wartet bis ein Bild aufgebaut wurde erst dann werden die Bilddaten aktualisiert.
Ist das aus, kann es zu den besagten Streifen kommen die von Oben nach Unten laufen.
Halt Vertikal unsynchron.

Und DX11, alleine die Unterstützung von WoW, bringt einen FPS Schub, ohne das man eine DX11 Karte hatt. Lädiglich die Shader vom DX11 können nicht genutzt werden. das Heißt ihr solltet FPS schübe haben, selbst ohne auf die DX11-Shader über die Config zu stellen. Ist bei mir auch so hab etwa ~10-20 FPS mehr seit dem Patch auf gleichen Grafikdetails ohne DX11 Karte und den Config einträgen, eifnach weil die Schnittstelle zur DX11 Software nun gegeben ist.

DX11 Karten fangen bei Nvidia ab der aktuellen GeForce 400-Serie an und bei ATI ab der 5000-Serie. Alles darunter hat DX10 bzw sogar nur DX9.

Gruß


----------



## Zossy85 (28. Oktober 2010)

JGPliskin schrieb:


> Und DX11, alleine die Unterstützung von WoW, bringt einen FPS Schub, ohne das man eine DX11 Karte hatt. Lädiglich die Shader vom DX11 können nicht genutzt werden. das Heißt ihr solltet FPS schübe haben, selbst ohne auf die DX11-Shader über die Config zu stellen. Ist bei mir auch so hab etwa ~10-20 FPS mehr seit dem Patch auf gleichen Grafikdetails ohne DX11 Karte und den Config einträgen, eifnach weil die Schnittstelle zur DX11 Software nun gegeben ist.



Die performance der Engine wurde allgemein verbessert..... das hat nichts mit DX11 zutun.

Wenn du nämlich weder eine DX11 Karte hast noch DX11 über die Config aktiviert hast.... wie soll dann irgendwas von DX11 profitieren??
Das ergibt doch überhaupt keinen Sinn...... 

Bei dir läuft alles über DX 9.0c


----------



## JGPliskin (28. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Die performance der Engine wurde allgemein verbessert..... das hat nichts mit DX11 zutun.
> 
> Wenn du nämlich weder eine DX11 Karte hast noch DX11 über die Config aktiviert hast.... wie soll dann irgendwas von DX11 profitieren??
> Das ergibt doch überhaupt keinen Sinn......
> ...




Doch tut es. Alleine DX11, die Software(!!!!!), bringt dir einen Schub, durch neue und verbesserte Algorithmen. Druch die unterstützung von DX11 durch WoW, kann nun auf diese "Ressource" zugegriffen werden.

Als test, installier dir WinXP und Win7 auf deinem Rechner, dann lass WoW mit dengleichen Grafikeinstellungen unter XP(unterstützt nur DX9) und unter 7(mit installierten DX11) laufen.
Oder erkunde dich mal im Netz, es gibt deutliche Performence Schübe nur durch DX11 ohne DX11 Graka 

Bye


----------



## roguff (28. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Vergleichsbildern. Alle Screenshots wurden im Vollbild Fenstermodus erstellt. Alle Einstellungen im Spiel jeweils auf Ultra.

DirectX 9 (WoW Standard):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DirectX 11:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 2:

DirectX 9:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DirectX11:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bild 3:

DirectX 9:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DirectX11:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zossy85 (28. Oktober 2010)

JGPliskin schrieb:


> Doch tut es. Alleine DX11, die Software(!!!!!), bringt dir einen Schub, durch neue und verbesserte Alghorithmen. Druch die unterstützung von DX11 durch WoW, kann nun auf diese "Ressource" zugegriffen werden.
> 
> Als test, installier dir WinXP und Win7 auf deinem Rechner, dann lass WoW mit dengleichen Grafikeinstellungen unter XP(unterstützt nur DX9) und unter 7(mit installierten DX11) laufen.
> Oder erkunde dich mal im Netz, es gibt deutliche Performence Schübe nur durch DX11 ohne DX11 Graka
> ...




Aber du schreibst doch du hast DX11 nichtmal in der Config.wtf aktiviert....
Wie soll es dann irgendwas bringen wenn die Engine bei dir weiterhin über DX 9 läuft?

Und Win7 ist nunmal besser optimiert für neue Rechner als WinXP... das hat ebenfalls nichts mit der DX Version zutun.

Allein die Vorstellung, dass man DX11 Vorteile nutzen kann ohne eine DX11 fähige Grafikkarte zu haben ist schon recht absurd....
Denn wenn die Grafikkarte kein DX11 unterstütz wird vom Spiel automatisch DX10 bzw. häufiger DX9 verwendet.... 

Hier mal die begründung warum WoW bei dir nach dem Patch besser läuft.... BluePost ausm offiziellen Blizzard Forum

"Mit der Veröffentlichung von Patch 3.3 haben wir einen experimentellen Support für ein optimiertes Back-End von DirectX 9.0c eingeführt. Dies war zum Entgegenwirken einiger Performanceprobleme und wurde *D3D9EX* genannt. Dies war nicht standardmäßig aktiviert und musste über die *\WTF\config.wtf* Datei eingeschaltet werden. Durch die Veröffentlichung von 4.0.1 ist dies nun standardmäßig das Back-End für DirectX 9.0c fähige Systeme, was eine bessere Speicherverwaltung bietet. "

Deswegen läuft es bei dir besser, weil die optionale DX9c Verbesserung jetzt standard ist... 
Oder hattest du dies auch schon vor dem Patch in der Config aktiviert?


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2010)

Eine Frage, da ich es beim überfliegen des Threads aufgeschnappt habe:
Man kan manuell die Anzahl der Kerne, die WoW nutzt, einstellen?
Erkennt WoW automatisch meinen Vierkerner und stellt es dementsprechend ein oder muss ich das manuell machen?

Edit: Ok, hab selbst was dazu gefunden.
Werde da heute abend mal mit rumspielen und schauen, ob ich einen FPS-Gewinn in Dalaran sehe.


----------



## JGPliskin (28. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Aber du schreibst doch du hast DX11 nichtmal in der Config.wtf aktiviert....
> Wie soll es dann irgendwas bringen wenn die Engine bei dir weiterhin über DX 9 läuft?
> 
> Und Win7 ist nunmal besser optimiert für neue Rechner als WinXP... das hat ebenfalls nichts mit der DX Version zutun.
> ...



Nein, hatte ich nicht. ABER wie oben schon von mir gesagt wenn du DX11 installiert hast läuft das Spiel flüssiger als mit DX10 oder DX9 auch ohne DX11 Karte! Informier dich doch mal im Internet, dass ist ne Tatsache selbst wenn DX9 genutzt wird "ingame" so ist die Schnittstelle zur Hardware auf Win7 DX11, und die ist Softwaretechnsich optimiert und deshalb läuft "ALLES" Flüssiger wenn DX11 aufm Rechenr ist. Von Spiel zu Spiel natürlich unterschiedlich, mal bis zu 40% mal vllt nur 5%, aber es st Perfomanter sogar ohn DX11 Karte!

Gibt genung Berichte und und Vergleiche im Internet, schaus dir druch. WoW lief auf DX11 Software vorher schon besser als auf WinXP mit DX9, ABER durch die Verbesserte und nun Standardmäßig aktive D3D9EX ist es noch besser geworden. Somit ist es auch auf DX9 Performanter geworden aber auch auf DX11 und da ist es sogar noch Performanter.


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2010)

JGPliskin schrieb:


> Nein, hatte ich nicht. ABER wie oben schon von mir gesagt wenn du DX11 installiert hast läuft das Spiel flüssiger als mit DX10 oder DX9 auch ohne DX11 Karte!



Wenn dem so ist frage ich mich, wieso ich vor nicht allzulanger Zeit für ein Spiel DX9 nachinstallieren musste. Laut dir müsste es doch eh DirectX11 nutzen.


----------



## Freakypriest (28. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Eine Frage, da ich es beim überfliegen des Threads aufgeschnappt habe:
> Man kan manuell die Anzahl der Kerne, die WoW nutzt, einstellen?
> Erkennt WoW automatisch meinen Vierkerner und stellt es dementsprechend ein oder muss ich das manuell machen?




Seit Patch 3.3 unterstützt WoW mehrkernprozessoren und stellt es selber ein. Die einstellungen von früher sind nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## roguff (28. Oktober 2010)

Aber soviel ich weiss unterstützt WoW nach wie vor nur 2 Kerne eines Prozessors.


----------



## JGPliskin (28. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist frage ich mich, wieso ich vor nicht allzulanger Zeit für ein Spiel DX9 nachinstallieren musste. Laut dir müsste es doch eh DirectX11 nutzen.



Du verstehst es einfach nicht...
Letzter Versuch:

Spiel braucht DX9 -> Fall 1: DX9 Installiert, Spiel läuft -> Fall 2: DX11 installiert Spiel läuft aber flüssiger.

Spiel braucht DX11 -> Fall1: DX9 Installuiert, Spiel geht nicht -> Fall2: DX11 Installiert Spiel läuft, was aber im gegensatz zu nem DX9 game harckerliger läuft wegen den Berechnungn für DX11 Shader.

Wenn du DX11 Installiert hast laufen alle DX10,DX9,DX8,DX7 Spiele, da musste kein entsprechendes mehr Installieren,mal was von Abwärtkompatibilität gehört?

Und da DX11 Schneller auf Hardware zugreifen Kann(Lediglich die Schnittstelle, wir reden hier nicht von den Shadern, denn die gehen mit DX10 und 9 Karten nicht), sind auch DX9 und 10 Spiele schneller.

Wenn du es nun immer noch nicht verstanden hast, dann hast du dich nicht genug mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt und mal davon ab findet du ettliche Berichte darüber wo das Beschrieben wird. Deswegen ist auch Win7 das beste System für Gamer, wegen der DX11 Schnittstelle und die damit verbundene höhere Perfomance, auch für DX9 und 10 Spiele. Und wenn du DX11 drauf hast musst du kein DX9 nachinstallieren, läuft alles auch auf DX11 Software wegen der schon erwähnten Abwärtskompatibilität. Man muss höchstens ab und an mal iwelche Runtimes, nachinstallieren die vllt zur kommunikation fehlen oder so, aber mehr nicht.


Edit: Achso und es nutzt nicht die DX11 engine für das Shadern von Objekten sondern dann imemr noch DX9 das aber über die DX11 Schnittstelle auf die Hardware "übertragen" wird, da die schneller ist ist jedes DX9 Game auch schneller.


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2010)

Achso, also hab ich mir eingebildet DX9 nachinstalliert zu haben, damit das Spiel lief (und jetzt frag mich nicht was es war, es startete jedenfalls erst nach DX9 Installation).

Edit: Und zum Thema mehr Leistung durch DX11.
Es ist richtig, dass Spiele mehr Leistung auch auf DX9 oder DX10 Karten erzielen können, dafür müssen die Spiele aber Multi-Threading unterstützen. Und das ist bei weitem kein Standard, vor allem bei den älteren Spielen die auf DX10 oder gar DX9 setzen.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Oktober 2010)

JGPliskin schrieb:


> ...Wenn du DX11 Installiert hast laufen alle DX10,DX9,DX8,DX7 Spiele, da musste kein entsprechendes mehr Installieren,mal was von Abwärtkompatibilität gehört?...


Die Spiele laufen zwar teilweise schon, aber DX11 ist softwaremäßig nicht unbedingt abwärtskompatibel.
Das heißt, "ältere" Spiele benötigen dennoch eine Installation der entsprechenden DirectX Dateien,
da es ansonsten zu massiven Problemen kommen kann.

Und informier Du Dich mal erst, bevor Du so klugscheisst!
Es gibt genügen Berichte zur Notwendigkeit bestimmter DirectX Dateien bei älteren Spielen etc.
Das ist bei Win7 so und war auch schon so bei Vista, XP ...

greetz


----------



## JGPliskin (28. Oktober 2010)

Ok, ich gebe mich damit zu freiden zu sagen, in jeder aussage steckt was Wahres drin.

Kb mehr, zu disskutieren. 

BB


----------



## Grassus (28. Oktober 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Geht mir haargenau so. Ich habe ne HD 4870 mit 1GB und kann z.Z. trotzdem nur maximal mittlere Einstellungen wählen - vorher konnte ich auf Ultraeinstellungen in 25er Raids gehen und hatte trotzdem noch 30fps beim Trashbombardement. Hatte gestern im ICC 10er (mit der Betonung auf 10er!!) beim LK Encounter sagenhafte 4 (in Worten: vier!) fps. Da hätte ich am liebsten meinen Rechner mit Thermit angezündet und versucht ihn mit Salzsäure löschen.
> Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich bis zum Cata Release mein Abo nich mehr verlängern. Und danna cuh nur wieder aufnehmen, wenn allgemein verlautet wurde, daß Cata gut läuft..



Ja das kenn ich. Ich hab auch die HD 4870 mit 1GB und wunderte mich nach dem Patch 4.0.1 darüber von Ultra auf Mittel abgestürzt zu sein. Nachdem ich das neuste Catalyst Control Center installiert hatte (mit treiber) und directX11 (wird zwar nicht unterstützt, ich weiß. Schaden tuts aber auch nicht), konnte ich wow wieder auf Ultra stellen und hatte die vorteile der performenceverbesserung mit X11. Ich hab Vista 64bit, falls die Frage aufkommt. 

Also @Blutsegeladmiral, einfach Treiber updaten und schon solltest du wieder auf Ultra losrocken können. Nur wegen der Spiegelung, werd ich mir jedenfalls keine neue Graka holen.


----------



## mumba (28. Oktober 2010)

Die FPS Steigerung ist darin begründet, das in dem DX11 Modus die Geländeübergänge rudimentärer sind bzw nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Fearzone (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde auch das es mit dx11  besser aussieht. Und Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine, man sollte natürlich Treiber und Fähigkeit der Graka überprüfen aber dies sollte ja klar sein.


----------



## Necrolord (28. Oktober 2010)

Kann dem nur zustimmen, habs grade ausprobiert... einfach traumhaft!!! Und das Wasser erst!! Jetzt werd ich erstmal ne Runde angeln gehen xD


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Habe eine ATI Radeon 1650 Series.
> 
> Unterstützt meine DX11?



Klar! Karten aus der Steinzeit unterstützen grundsätzlich DirectX11, dass letztes Jahr irgendwann mit Win7 kam.


----------



## -T- (31. Oktober 2010)

-T- schrieb:


> ach is ja doch gepatcht auf 4.0.x
> manchmal hilfts die patchnotes zu lesen und nicht nur aufs update-datum zu gucken ^^
> 
> was ganz andres:
> ...



So, jetzt gehts einwandfrei. Unglaublich hilfreich nen aktuellen Grafiktreiber nicht nur runterzuladen, sondern auch zu installieren


----------



## Scharyth (31. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich WoW auch mit meiner ATI Radeon HD4650 auf DX11 zocken?


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2010)

_Nein , da diese DX11 nicht unterstützt._


----------



## Kuisito (31. Oktober 2010)

Trotz ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 auf DirectX 11 drauf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2010)

Joa, das ist die DX Version die Windows unterstützt, die Grafikkarte tut dies aber nicht.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (31. Oktober 2010)

Habs bei mir auch in DX11 laufen, habe eine GeForce 470GTX

Da diese Grafikkarte besonders auf DX11 ausgelegt ist, habe ich grade im DX11 mode besonders gute FPS  

Dalran mit Stoßzeiten so um 18 Uhr eigentliche nie unter 60. 

Kanns - wenn man die Hardware hat - nur empfehlen!


MFG
Pala


----------



## Malakor27 (31. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> ich habe eine ATI Radeon HD 4570 mit 512MB
> 
> klappt das mit dx11wenn ja
> wie ich kenn mich nich aus wo ich was machen muss


deine karte unterstützt kein dx11


----------



## Zwizazadera (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi 

also so schauts bei mir mit DX11 aus:

man beachte die spiegeleffekte usw. schaut echt nie aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschuuuu


----------



## Interminator (31. Oktober 2010)

hmm direct x11 ja schade das meine graka nur 9 kann xD


----------



## Barbaria (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die Nvidia Geforce 240 gt
haut das mit dx11 hin oder nicht,bin nicht so ganz in dem thema


----------



## Xheel (31. Oktober 2010)

unterstützt wow dann nicht auch dx10?


----------



## Vågor1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tipp  
Läuft weeesentlich fixer und flüssiger als vorher.
Obwohl ich mich vorher auch keineswegs beschweren konnte


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Oktober 2010)

hm wie sieht es mit der raid performance aus?


----------



## Sigmea (31. Oktober 2010)

*Mein System: *
e6850 @ 2x 3,00Ghz
4GB Ram DDR2
ATI 5770 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

Ich sollte also eigentlich die Systemvorraussetzungen erfüllen und somit WoW maximal spielen können. Aber es ruckelt auf jeder fu***ng Einstellung. Ich habe das jetzt mit DX11 probiert und: nichts. Das kann es nicht sein.
Ich habe WoW mehrmals neu installiert, alle Treiber neu geholt, defragmentiert, alles.
Es ruckelt immer. Außer in Raids und Inis komischerweise, da geht alles flüßig.
Idee?


----------



## iggeblackmoore (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich auf Direct x 11 umstelle bei dem Addon Tweak WoW, dann kriege ich immer einen critical Error.
Ich habe Windows 7 und eine ATI HD4850 HD.
Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Zwizazadera (31. Oktober 2010)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Direct x 11 umstelle bei dem Addon Tweak WoW, dann kriege ich immer einen critical Error.
> Ich habe Windows 7 und eine ATI HD4850 HD.
> Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?




jo is doch klar deine Graka kann KEIN DX11 !!! lest ihr überhaupt die Freds durch bevor ihr am System rumfrickelt ???

Es is schon 1000mal gesagt worden das man mind. eine 5000er ATI oder 400 Nivida Graka braucht UND Win7 oder Vista um DX11
in Spielen Aktivieren zu können !!!!!


Wer Lesen kann is echt klar im Vorteil.



Tschuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Legendary (31. Oktober 2010)

@Dadru: Die HD4570 ist ne Rotzkarte, wenn du dich vorher nen bisschen informiert hättest, dann hättest du das auch festgestellt, so kann man nur sagen: selbst schuld!

Ich habe mir nämlich heute ebenfalls einen neuen Laptop bestellt für 599 € und stand zwischen der HD4570 und der HD5650 und die zweite ist definitiv die bessere Wahl (übrigens genauso für 599€) Man muss nur ein wenig die Augen aufmachen und die Preise der Hersteller bzw. der Anbieter vergleichen, ich hab mir eben das beste für den Preis rausgesucht, aber ok...ich mach das ja beruflich.


----------



## Ayuda (31. Oktober 2010)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> jo is doch klar deine Graka kann KEIN DX11 !!! lest ihr überhaupt die Freds durch bevor ihr am System rumfrickelt ???
> 
> Es is schon 1000mal gesagt worden das man mind. eine 5000er ATI oder 400 Nivida Graka braucht UND Win7 oder Vista um DX11
> in Spielen Aktivieren zu können !!!!!
> ...





komisch nur, der Error auch bei mir kommt, und meine Karte kann definitiv DX11


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (31. Oktober 2010)

Maradil schrieb:


> Hm, hab ne ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 1024MB, sollte dann doch klappen doer ?





Alle Readon* HD 5000er* Karten dürften Dx11 unterstützen.
Selber hab ich ne Readon HD57xx mit 1024Mb drauf, von ATI.

Abwärtz sieht es mau aus. Aus diesem Grunde hatte ich von einer Gforce 9800 GT (die gerade mal 9 Monate alt ist) auf ne Readon HD 5740 gewechselt.





iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Direct x 11 umstelle bei dem Addon Tweak WoW, dann kriege ich immer einen critical Error.
> Ich habe Windows 7 und eine ATI HD4850 HD.
> Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?





Ich wiederhole ungerne was meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben... die GraKa ist schuld.
Alles unterhalb der HD5000er Serie von ATI wird Dx11 *NICHT* unterstützen.


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (31. Oktober 2010)

einen zuviel gedrückt


----------



## Rawhead (31. Oktober 2010)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Direct x 11 umstelle bei dem Addon Tweak WoW, dann kriege ich immer einen critical Error.
> Ich habe Windows 7 und eine ATI HD4850 HD.
> Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?



Habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Error ,besitze allerdings eine ATI HD5770

zumindest mal die oberen Zeilen : This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	D:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:011BB7FB

The instruction at "0x011BB7FB" referenced memory at "0x00000038".
The memory could not be "read".

hab das mit TweakWOW eingestellt,is ja auf deutsch,ansonsten konnte ich auf 4 Kerne umstellen,obs schon was bringt oder erst mit Cata weiß ich nich,bin nich so groß Pc-kundig


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (31. Oktober 2010)

wer keine dx11 aber eine dx10 grafikkarte hat, kann wow auch auf dx10 umstellen:

SET gxApi "D3D10"

verbessert auch die performance.

aber vergleicht die fps nicht in dalaran, denn das ist nicht möglich. dort schwankt es zu sehr.


----------



## -T- (31. Oktober 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wer keine dx11 aber eine dx10 grafikkarte hat, kann wow auch auf dx10 umstellen:
> 
> SET gxApi "D3D10"
> 
> ...



geht das denn überhaupt? bei mir springt es dann immer auf d3d9 um, zumindest steht dann d3d9 da wenn ich das game anspiele und danach die config wieder öffne. kann also quasi nur zwischen d3d9 und d3d11 bzw opengl wechseln.


----------



## domi3344 (31. Oktober 2010)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> jo is doch klar deine Graka kann KEIN DX11 !!! lest ihr überhaupt die Freds durch bevor ihr am System rumfrickelt ???
> 
> Es is schon 1000mal gesagt worden das man mind. eine 5000er ATI oder 400 Nivida Graka braucht UND Win7 oder Vista um DX11
> in Spielen Aktivieren zu können !!!!!
> ...



Schade nur dass der Fehler bei mir auch kommt, und ich habe eine Karte die definitiv DX11 unterstützt (ATI 5800er Serie)
Naja, man kann es ja immernoch "manuell" umstellen.


----------



## teroa (31. Oktober 2010)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also so schauts bei mir mit DX11 aus:
> 
> ...



naja aber es fehlt die echtzeitspiegelung deines charas im wasser...(und damit ist nicht nen schwarzer schatten gemeint den hat jeder)...


----------



## Tonet (31. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich im tweakwow auf dx11 umstelle macht der irgendwass aber nach dem nächsten start von wow is wieder auf benutzerdeffiniert^^ kann da jemand helfen? hab eine 460gtx


----------



## -T- (1. November 2010)

Tonet schrieb:


> wenn ich im tweakwow auf dx11 umstelle macht der irgendwass aber nach dem nächsten start von wow is wieder auf benutzerdeffiniert^^ kann da jemand helfen? hab eine 460gtx



treiber aktuell? 260.99 ist aktuell und kam vor ein paar tagen erst raus (25.10.)

probiers mal in der config.wtf auf dx11 umzustellen, was es dann macht. eigentlich sollte es ja auf dx11 stehen bleiben, weil die 400er ja alle auf dx11 laufen.




-T- schrieb:


> geht das denn überhaupt? bei mir springt es dann immer auf d3d9 um, zumindest steht dann d3d9 da wenn ich das game anspiele und danach die config wieder öffne. kann also quasi nur zwischen d3d9 und d3d11 bzw opengl wechseln.



ich vermute mal d3d10 geht garnich in wow weil auch tweakwow nur opengl, d3d9 d3d9ex und d3d11 als optionen anbietet.


----------



## Technocrat (1. November 2010)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Direct x 11 umstelle bei dem Addon Tweak WoW, dann kriege ich immer einen critical Error.


Ja, das passiert mir auch, ist ein Fehler von TweakWoW. Wenn man es so macht wie ich am Anfang des Threads beschrieben habe, dann klappt es aber.


----------



## -T- (1. November 2010)

welche grafikeffekte sind jetzt eigentlich definitiv dx11-abhängig? der einzige unterschied der mir bislang aufgefallen ist sind die fehlenden pc/npc-reflektionen im wasser (EDIT: bei dx9)


----------



## Tonet (1. November 2010)

-T- schrieb:


> treiber aktuell? 260.99 ist aktuell und kam vor ein paar tagen erst raus (25.10.)
> 
> probiers mal in der config.wtf auf dx11 umzustellen, was es dann macht. eigentlich sollte es ja auf dx11 stehen bleiben, weil die 400er ja alle auf dx11 laufen.




treiber akualisier ich gleich mal. in welchem verzeichniss ist den die config.wtf? hab leider mehr als eine gefunden^^ welche ist die richtige oder muss ich bei allen?


----------



## Cazor (1. November 2010)

wenn ich mit directx11 ALT+TAB drücke, um auf den Desktop zu kommen, sehe ich einen gefreezten wow-Hintergrund anstatt meines Desktops. Wieder gelöscht diese Zeile.


----------



## Equilibrio (1. November 2010)

Tonet schrieb:


> treiber akualisier ich gleich mal. in welchem verzeichniss ist den die config.wtf? hab leider mehr als eine gefunden^^ welche ist die richtige oder muss ich bei allen?



Ich hab das Problem nicht , mit Dalaran kann ich es bestätigen . beim einloggen klar rukkelt es noch etwas aber sonst läuft es top.
Hab ne ATI 5850 Black Edition.

Für alle die ne ATI haben und sich fragen ob sie DirectX11 kann.
Reine DirectX11 Karten fangen ab ATI 5xxx an.

Eine DirectX10 fähige Grafikkarte ist DirectX11 fähig. Kann aber nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang genießen.
Dafür muss man trotz allem die Software installieren. Also für alle Directx10 Karten Besitzer:
-Software bei Microsoft saugen -> google hilft
-installieren
-WoW umstellen

Happy sein


----------



## -T- (2. November 2010)

Tonet schrieb:


> treiber akualisier ich gleich mal. in welchem verzeichniss ist den die config.wtf? hab leider mehr als eine gefunden^^ welche ist die richtige oder muss ich bei allen?



Du solltest eigentlich nur eine config.wtf haben, im wtf ordner von wow. an sonsten gibts noch config-cache.wtf in den jeweilgen char ordnern, aber die sind was andres.


----------



## Freakypriest (2. November 2010)

Equilibrio schrieb:


> Eine DirectX10 fähige Grafikkarte ist DirectX11 fähig. Kann aber nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang genießen.
> Dafür muss man trotz allem die Software installieren. Also für alle Directx10 Karten Besitzer:




Nicht ganz, bei den Karten die DX11 kompatible sind, sind die Karten mit DX10.1 gekennzeichnet. So stand es in der Bedinungsanleitung meiner ATI 4890.


Zum Thema:

Nach dem ich den Thread verfolgt habe bin ich losgezogen und habe mir eine übertaktete GTX460 gekauft und erst DX9 und dann auf auf DX11 umgestellt. Ich muss sagen es sieht alles etwas geschmeidiger aus , vorallem ist mir aufgefallen das Waffenentchants noch besser aussehen (Wasser sowieso).
Klar die neue Karte hat viel an den FPS getan aber alleine die umstellung von DX9 zu DX11 (beides mit der neuen Karte) hat nochmal gut 20% mehr Frames gebracht.


----------



## m4soN (2. November 2010)

Ich hab Windows 7 (64bit), eine GTX460 hab die Zeile eingetragen und wenn ich raustabe bekomme ich einen WoW-Absturz.

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## BlackRobe (14. Januar 2011)

Same here nur das bei mir ne GT540m drin is, Treiber wurden gestern aktualisiert.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht, weil die DirectX 11 Implementation in WoW im Entwicklungsstadium ist?


----------



## Leviathan666 (14. Januar 2011)

Raistlin83 schrieb:


> Ich hab Windows 7 (64bit), eine GTX460 hab die Zeile eingetragen und wenn ich raustabe bekomme ich einen WoW-Absturz.
> 
> Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?



Am "Raustabben" in Verbindung mit DX11. Wie wärs mit maximiertem Fenstermodus?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Januar 2011)

Leute - wenn Ihr nicht mal wisst, ob Eure Hardware DX11-fähig ist, ob Ihr ohne Win7 DX11 nutzen könnt und wo und wie Ihr Eure config.wtf bearbeiten könnt, dann lasst lieber die Finger davon.


----------

